# West Nyack, NY - Drop pocket receiver for western



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

had a lifted truck bought these 
Sold truck 
Western plow recovers for 6 inch lift works with 3-6 inch lift 
$250


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

May I please have some more pics? PM if you want to...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

They were painted black 
Used for 3 months 
They replace western poctes and pin in same as stock pockets pm your phone number I’ll text pics


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump


----------

